# Emergency! My baby Molly has her guts hanging out!



## madame loach

Last night I noticed that one of our baby mollies was swimming strangely, sort of shimmie-ing. this morning, when i went to feed everyone, I noticed the poor thing had what looks like her intestines hanging out from her bottom!!??? she seemed a bit lethargic, but was eating. has anyone ever seen this before?? is it what i am feedng them?? i try and give them a varied diet, allbeit it's all dry/flake. should i be giving them live food? i also have a danio (female i think) who has been swollen for along time, but otherwise seems fine...
can anyone help??!!


----------



## Zoe

Could someone else in the tank have been biting her?


----------



## Puffer Pita

Sounds like it could be parasites. Gel-Tek medication works very well. Soak the food in it, she must eat it for it to be effective.


----------



## madame loach

the injury doesn't look like a bite, or a nip, abbrasion, etc. it looks like her intestine has come out of her bottom!! could it be parasites? do you think she might be blocked up or something??!! i feel so bad for her!


----------



## emc7

How old is the baby, Was she born with it? Live bearers do have something like an umbilibical cord which is supposed to fall off.


----------



## madame loach

she was probably a little over a month old...
well i have some sad news. i arrived home last night in time to watch her die. it was very upsetting, the pink "tubing" was gone from her backside. but i think i know what happened.... last night, i also did a cleaning of my pump and i found 2 babies!!!! so i think giving birth must have really taken it out of her!! i have never seen live bearers give birth?? is that what i saw coming out of her bottom?? has anyone witnessed their fish giving birth??


----------



## Puffer Pita

If she was only a month old, I highly doubt she was pregnant and gave birth. Yes, I've seen livebearers give birth and that doesn't sound like what she was doing. The fish that emerge are fully recognizable as fish even while emerging. They don't look like intestines.


----------



## doggydad38

It is a possibility that her "birthcanal" for lack of a better word, could have prolapsed or pushed out. There is a lot of force behind the birth of a fry and if one kinda got stuck to the inner lining it's possible for this condition to occur. In most cases, the only thing to do is humanely euthanize your fish.
Tony


----------



## PlatyLady

doggydad38 said:


> It is a possibility that her "birthcanal" for lack of a better word, could have prolapsed or pushed out. There is a lot of force behind the birth of a fry and if one kinda got stuck to the inner lining it's possible for this condition to occur. In most cases, the only thing to do is humanely euthanize your fish.
> Tony


I have to agree with Tony on this one-I've heard of this happening, though I've never seen it. Are you sure that she was only a month old?


----------



## cjzapata

i think she might have an infection or happend when it was born!


----------



## SvenRhapsody

I had an angelfish that would prolapse his intestines out his vent when he ate a lot. It ended up costing him his life at a very young age. I don't know if he had a genetic condition of just somehow overstretched his vent at sometime. It could have been something similar.


----------

